# Realistic draw weight to kill elk



## cdrewferd (Feb 11, 2011)

Hey guys. I went to the bow shop last night to get my draw weight. With my messed up shoulder I could only manage 42 lbs. I know that once I start shooting the weight will go up pretty quickly. My question is what is the minimum draw weight needed to kill elk? would I be able to do this with 50-60 lbs, or do I need more than 60?


----------



## sirrobinhood (Jun 15, 2005)

60 lbs will be fine.
I shot my bull with 64lbs and it was a complete passthrough.
You have to hit them right though..Anything marginal you might be in trouble.


----------



## dickey48 (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm pulling 56#, with a 353gr arrow. Put down a cow elk last September. Placement is key.


----------



## Brut (Mar 18, 2005)

dad shoots 53lbs hasnt had a problem yet


----------



## slickstalker (Sep 21, 2008)

In Washington state you must shoot 40# minimum measured at 28" or less.
If you have the appropriate arrow/BH combo for your setup, yes you can kill elk. Cut on contact heads are advised for lower poundage's and longer shots are to be avoided.
You would be surprised how many people hunt and kill elk with 50# to 60# bows. You can kill them with 40# if you do it right.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

60 would be plenty, I would think any whitetail rig would be fine.


----------



## Roskoes (Jun 17, 2007)

One of my customer's wives decided to try archery elk hunting last year - found out she could only pull 36 lbs. (35 is minimum here). So, with a 100 grain Muzzy screwed onto an Easton Excel arrow, she went afield during elk season. Shot a big 5 X 5 over a water hole and got enough penetration to get the arrow into the second lung. Elk went about 100 yards a laid down after the shot.


----------



## Lonnie_C (Aug 27, 2002)

slickstalker has this question nailed. All the best and good luck with rehabbing that shoulder, Lonnie


----------



## cdrewferd (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks for the quick response. This makes me feel better about shooting a lower poundage.


----------



## Seabee99 (Jan 4, 2010)

I would say draw length would be a huge factor too. For example, someone with 30'' DL can shoot faster at 60# than someone with a 27" draw can shoot at 70#


----------



## Roskoes (Jun 17, 2007)

Also worthy of noting is that some of the newer bows are a whole lot stronger than bows were even 4 or 5 years ago. I set up a 62 lb. Maxxis last week that, with a 29" DL, was chronographing ACC arrows at 298 fps. The customer was pleased. Reminded me that we chronographed these same arrows from his 64 lb. SBXT last year at 265 fps. He would need an 80 lb. SBXT to get close to the 62 lb. Maxxis speed and KE.


----------



## a1hoyt.ca (Feb 3, 2008)

45 pounds is minumum draw weight here in Idaho for elk. I know of a couple gals that took elk with there bows set @ 45 to 50 lb 26.5 & 27 inch dw, that took elk last year with there bows it is all about shot placement sharp bh & having the convidence to shoot your equipment effectively.


----------



## cdrewferd (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks guys. I have a 30" draw just for reference.


----------



## Seabee99 (Jan 4, 2010)

cdrewferd said:


> Thanks guys. I have a 30" draw just for reference.


If you have even a semi fast bow, you should be plenty good with anything over 50 I would guess.


----------



## hunt365 (Feb 15, 2011)

I would say you would need at least 40lbs.


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

Getting ready to go on my first Elk hunt either this fall or 2012. Was wondering this same question as I currently own a Rampage XT and Going to most likely shoot it pretty much max out. so it will be around the 63lbs area I would think with a 28" draw. My arrows are weight in at 370 grains with a 100gr head. Going to be shooting a fixed blade head not totally sure which one. So I should be fine, was thinking that I might have to buy another 60-70lb for the hunt


----------



## redhairedfury (Jan 16, 2011)

I have a alphamax 32, draw length 26 and drawing about 45# now. Would that do it? and does anyone know the minimal poundage to hunt elk in Oregon?


----------



## ORarcheryboy (Jan 3, 2010)

redhairedfury said:


> I have a alphamax 32, draw length 26 and drawing about 45# now. Would that do it? and does anyone know the minimal poundage to hunt elk in Oregon?


You need to pull 50 pounds for elk in Oregon.


----------



## Xtorminator (Jan 31, 2008)

My wife killed a cow in Washington pulling 45lbs and 24"draw and a cow in Oregon at 52 lbs. You will have no problem at 30" and 50 lbs. Good Luck


----------



## Flatire (Mar 15, 2009)

as long as the regs permit it you can drop them with the 42 lbs, that light though you may want a cut on contact BH


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

For Colorado minimum draw weight is 35lbs, so I'd guess that 35 will get it done......if you have the right setup of arrow and BH combo and limit shots to a very short range.


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

look on the nuge website and see if you can find what his wife took a zebra with,i think it was in the 35 to 40lb range and im guessing her dl is short as well. a heavy arrow tipped with a two blade head with a 3 to 1 ratio(3 times longer than it is wide) will get the job done easily. your long dl helps a bunch as well.

keep in mind guys are killing animals with recurves and longbows of modest draw weights, doing so with a compound is not an issue.


----------



## redhairedfury (Jan 16, 2011)

I should up my poundage though. I'll work on that.


----------



## solocam79 (Jan 3, 2008)

you will be fine just practice alot on good shot placement as others have stated and you will be ready to go


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

50 will work fine with good shot placement


----------



## NEMOshooter (Nov 24, 2005)

take in consideration the style of bow you have, too. My katera at 60 pounds will send an arrow with more k.e., than my trykon xl would if it was drawing 70 pounds.


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

them trad guys smokem all the time with 40-50 pond bows. Heavy arrow COC head limit your distance and hitem right.


----------



## Schpankme (Dec 6, 2010)

cdrewferd said:


> Hey guys. I went to the bow shop last night to get my draw weight. With my messed up shoulder I could only manage 42 lbs. I know that once I start shooting the weight will go up pretty quickly. My question is what is the minimum draw weight needed to kill elk? would I be able to do this with 50-60 lbs, or do I need more than 60?



Listen to Uncle Ted talk about being over-bowed:

[video]http://www.archerytalktv.com/attv/view_video.php?viewkey=cb220ff e637cda29bb3f&page=1&viewtype=&category=mr[/video]


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

NEMOshooter said:


> take in consideration the style of bow you have, too. My katera at 60 pounds will send an arrow with more k.e., than my trykon xl would if it was drawing 70 pounds.


Well considering your only shooting a bow that has 10 more fps I would like to see the calculations on that.


----------



## dontfishenuf (Nov 21, 2010)

Complete pass through on large bodied 5x5 @40yds. this year with a 4 blade Muzzy and 400 grs. of total arrow eight out of a Destroyer 340 set at 60 lbs. I never even found the arrow. You will be fine. Elk are big but not mythical creatures. Wild Boar might be a different story.


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

I totally agree with TED on light draw wt. My next bow is gonna be a 50 pounder. Been using 70 pounders all my life, last 2 bow I got were peak 60s which I enjoy. I keep one of them at 55 and let me tell ya its such a pleasure to shoot it.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I've shot Elk & Black Bears with 55# RECURVE with no problem. So your 50+ compound should be fine.
I've shot through Elk (35 yds.) & Bears (30 yds) & Buffalo (42 yds) with 60# Compounds.

I switched from 70# Compound to 60#s in 2004.


----------



## lacofdfireman (Jun 14, 2016)

I made the mistake this year when getting back into bow hunting that I needed an 80lb bow. So I bought a 2014 Bowtech Insanity CPXL at 80lbs and a 31" draw. It's super fast but after about 30arrows in a day I'm feeling it. If I had to hold it back for 30 seconds to a minute to wait for a bull to turn broadside I'd be in trouble. Now in the market for 65-70lb bow. Going to sell off my Insanity.


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

Light poundage setups can be drastically improved by using a very efficient BH....and an arrow on the heavy side. Then keep your shots short and you will be fine.


----------

